# Software > OpenWrt >  Πρόβλημα εγκατάστασης OpenWRT σε x86

## GSF

σε συνέχεια του τοπικ http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=37415&page=2
... κατάφερα τελικά να εγκαταστήσω το openwrt trunk (η τελευταία stable δεν έχει drivers για το lan της μητρικής μου atheros 8151) και να μπώ απο το pc μου μέσω luci, να αφαιρώ και να προσθέτω οτι πακέτο θέλω όλα κανονικά... 
το θέμα είναι οτι μόλις βάλω την CM6 πάνω, και εγκαταστήσω madwifi freezarei. το ίδιο και με τους ath5 .. παίρνω το παρακάτω και μετά κολάει το σύμπαν... ο kernel του trunk ειναι ο 2.6.39, μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον kernel ? κάπου διάβασα οτι ο 2.6.38 είχε πρόβλημα...μήπως έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα? αν έχετε καμια άλλη ιδέα πειτε μου  :: 
έχω ανοίξει το ίδιο θέμα και στο openwrt.gr αλλα βλέπω μικρή κίνηση και είπα να δοκιμάσω και εδώ... 

κατέβασα και pciutils και μου βγαζει την κάρτα ώς: 03:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν θες πέρνα να σου δώσω ένα κλασσικό pci to mini pci, μήπως ο κινέζικος που έχεις σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## GSF

ναι !! που είσαι?  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Κοντά είμαστε, Δάφνη http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6801
Θα έχεις pm

----------


## GSF

λοιπόν με τον adaptora που πήρα απο τον nikola (thank you very much και πάλι) δεν έχουμε freeze, όμως έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα... 

[ 228.970209] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[ 228.970639] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[ 228.971147] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'
[ 229.031133] ath5k phy0: POST Failed !!!
[ 229.031456] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
[ 229.031806] ath5k: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -11
χμμμ καμια ιδέα?


edit: με το που έκλεισα το pc αρχίσαν τα freeze πάλι... οπότε μάλλον αυτη η μητρική δεν θέλει να δουλέψει με cm6

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς και εμένα το taratso pc έκανε όλο προβλήματα είτε με ΜΤ είτε με openwrt τα ίδια! αρχικά έχανα την ethernet, μετά έβαλα της intel, είχα 4πλο και εγώ αλλά έχανε τις κάρτες, ειχα με CM9 και παρολαυτα και παλι εκανε τα ίδια! ποσα links έχεις? εγώ πάντως πηρα ενα RSpro πεταξα το ταρατσο pc και βρηκα την υγειά μου! αλλά εχω 3 links.

Y.Γ δοκίμασες τον 4πλο σε άλλη PCI της μητρικής σου? μήπως έχει σχέση τπτ με τα IRQ? εχεις και καρτες ethernet επάνω?

----------


## GSF

και εμένα μάλλον με Rspro με βλέπω να καταλήγω... αν και δεν ήθελα να τα παρατήσω τόσο εύκολα.. έχω κάνει ticket στο support της gigabyte μπας και το λύσουμε το θέμα αλλα δεν το βλέπω... οπότε μάλλον θα τον κάνω server το pc και θα πάρω ένα Rspro... αν και ακόμα δεν ειμαι σίγουρος για κάτι.. δεν έχω σιγουρέψει οτι οι κάρτες ειναι 100% οκ και πρέπει να βρώ κάποιο pc να τις δοκιμάσω.

και εγώ 2-3 λινκς θα κάνω προς το παρόν. τα αντέχει το Rspro ? πρέπει να πάρω και κάποιο καλώδιο για τροφοδοσία?

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλή σκέψη γιατί και τσάμπα θα πήγαινε τέτοιο board και έτσι λύνεις το πρόβλημα χώρου, ρεύματος κλπ.

Άμα θες φέρνεις και της κάρτες και τους κάνουμε ένα check up.

----------


## GSF

> Καλή σκέψη γιατί και τσάμπα θα πήγαινε τέτοιο board και έτσι λύνεις το πρόβλημα χώρου, ρεύματος κλπ.
> 
> Άμα θες φέρνεις και της κάρτες και τους κάνουμε ένα check up.


νικολα δεν σε πήρα τηλ γιατι δεν πρόλαβα σήμερα, θα σε πάρω αύριο όμως !!!  :: 
εν το μεταξύ πήγα σε φίλο να δοκιμάσω την κάρτα και η μητρική δεν μπορούσε να διαβάσει τον δίσκο(κόλαγε σε ένα reading tsc κάπως έτσι).. ότι να ναι θα τρελαθώ... δεν μπορώ να πετύχω μητρική που να δουλεύει  ::

----------

